# Engine bay virgin



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi ive been looking at some products and prices but unsure what to purchase , ive heard raves about the 303 Aerospace and bare bones , but unsure abiut if its worth £15 , i can get the bare bones for nearly half the price and was just wondering if it had the same or near enough same effect and matte looking finish?? 

Cheers dan


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Aero 303 is good but does not justify the price IMO. There are other products that give very similar results!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

turboyamaha said:


> Aero 303 is good but does not justify the price IMO. There are other products that give very similar results!


Pray, do tell


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...sings/engine-bay-protectant-by-autobrite.html


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Dan,

303 Aerospace Protectant is a fair amount a money, but in terms of ease of application and finish it is worth every penny. Spray on to clean dry surfaces, come back after an hour or two later and just mop up any excess. If that is the matte finish you are looking for then I know of nothing better.

I hope this helps.

Jon


----------



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

turboyamaha said:


> Aero 303 is good but does not justify the price IMO. There are other products that give very similar results!


Have you used CG bare bones ??


----------



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

Jon Allum said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> 303 Aerospace Protectant is a fair amount a money, but in terms of ease of application and finish it is worth every penny. I have detailed a few engine bays and I wouldn't use anything else on plastics. Spray on to clean dry surfaces, come back after an hour or two later and just mop up any excess. The result is amazing.
> 
> ...


That is something  ive heard its really good , how long does the finish usually last and does the product itself last a while as in using it , do you habe to use alot on say a engine bay or even a dash board or can i spray onto a MF and apply


----------



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

suspal said:


> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...sings/engine-bay-protectant-by-autobrite.html


Have you any pictures of this product in use?  ??


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

DanielWright said:


> Have you any pictures of this product in use?  ??


nope but good stuff,i also use 303 and ag supersheen 
But may have some using Ag supersheen :thumb:


----------



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive never seen or ised the autosheen maye would be noce to see it , have u used CG bare bones ive heard thats quite good ? Was womdering if it was worth it as its nearly half the price of 303?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

DanielWright said:


> That is something  ive heard its really good , how long does the finish usually last and does the product itself last a while as in using it , do you habe to use alot on say a engine bay or even a dash board or can i spray onto a MF and apply


Hi Daniel,

In my experience the finish lasts 6-12 months on engine bay plastics. This assumes that they are just wiped down and not cleaned again with anything that might strip the 303.

In regards to the quantity of 303 you need very little. Just enough to cover the plastics in a thin film. I would say around 50-75ml is pretty normal.

I have not tried spraying it onto a microfibre cloth and applying it. I have buffed it off still damp before and this has resulted in a substandard finish. I think it is a spray and leave product. I would rather use something like Werkstat Satin Prot for interior plastics. It has a matte finish as well, but is designed to be applied to the microfibre and then to the surface.

I hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

suspal said:


>


That the autobrite gear matey??


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

if i remember correctly the vw was the others are AG supersheen


----------



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks quite good that just purchased some CG New look Dressing gel to try it on as i heard its meant to be ok , only £8


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've just bought some AS highstyle to try. Its 4x cheaper than 303.

Just need an engine bay to test it on now- both of my cars are spotless and wearing 303 lol


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I must admit I'm new to 303, but after trying it on my dash I really like the finish its left. :thumb: engine to do next.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

suspal said:


> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...sings/engine-bay-protectant-by-autobrite.html


+1!!!!!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

s29nta said:


> I must admit I'm new to 303, but after trying it on my dash I really like the finish its left. :thumb: engine to do next.


Not sure about on a dash, its too shiney.

I always end up over-applying the stuff, so i decant it into a misting bottle as i find the spray that comes with it doesn't 'mist'.


----------



## DanielWright (Jul 16, 2012)

kybert said:


> I've just bought some AS highstyle to try. Its 4x cheaper than 303.
> 
> Just need an engine bay to test it on now- both of my cars are spotless and wearing 303 lol


Pictures of the highstyle would be nice ?


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

My brother has agreed to let me clean his engine bay. I'll test highstyle on that and take some pics :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Slapped on highstyle last night and checked it today.
If you rub it in with a MF it leaves a matt shine and water beads off it.

If you spray and leave it leaves a complete mess.
Not a 303 replacement but would be good for external trim i guess.


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

kybert said:


> Slapped on highstyle last night and checked it today.
> If you rub it in with a MF it leaves a matt shine and water beads off it.
> 
> If you spray and leave it leaves a complete mess.
> Not a 303 replacement but would be good for external trim i guess.


Autosmart do an engine bay specific dressing, I believe it is called Kril II. Highstyle is no good in the engine bay, it's too glossy IMO. You could try AS Finish, which I dilute down for engine bay use. Also worth a look would be AS Tango which is a dressing, but as an added bonus can also be diluted 10:1 for use as a QD (or clay lube).


----------

